# CDE - Setting global settings



## Paolo_R (Mar 18, 2018)

I would like to set up settings whereby, for example, my terminal windows always open to the same dimensions, icons are a particular size, fonts are a specific size. I would like these settings to be retained between sessions but I haven't  been able to find a specific file in which I can define them.  

Is there a .conf file (or files) which holds these settings?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Paolo_R (Mar 28, 2018)

I guess nobody knows (or cares :-( )

I understood that settings would be retained. But the only way I can shutdown from CDE/dtlogin is by issuing a shutdown command from a terminal session. Logging off from dtlogin just leaves a login screen waiting to be completed. Shutdown via a terminal doesn't retain any settings.

Paul


----------



## xchris (Mar 28, 2018)

IIRC settings are being stored under $home/.dt 
the session manager on CDE is *dtsession *(at least on Solaris 2.5.1 I used some >20yrs ago)


----------



## gnath (Mar 28, 2018)

A symlink /usr/dt -> /usr/local/dt might help you. I have not checked it myself.


Paolo_R said:


> I guess nobody knows (or cares :-( )


The maintainer was last seen by Aug '17. He is probably a busy man. Seems that there are not many interested developers/takers for Motif base light Unix DE.There are so many WM but not many light popular DE,except 2/3/4.We have to wait.


----------



## RichardM (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm still using CDE on HP-UX (don't ask why.. at least the hardware seems to last forever). Anyway, I set up the following files in $HOME/.dt/sessions/home directory:

dt.settings
dt.resources
dt.session

These settings are then retained between sessions (if you choose the home session option in CDE). This is on HP-UX, but CDE was supposed to be a standard, so hopefullly will be the same on FreeBSD.


----------



## Datapanic (Mar 28, 2018)

`startx /usr/dt/bin/Xsession` or `startx /usr/local/dt/bin/Xsession`
Use the "EXIT" button in CDE


----------



## Paolo_R (Mar 29, 2018)

Datapanic said:


> `startx /usr/dt/bin/Xsession` or `startx /usr/local/dt/bin/Xsession`
> Use the "EXIT" button in CDE



My start up script is: `env LANG=C startx /usr/local/dt/bin/Xsession`.
I use the "EXIT" button to log off but, as I said in my original post, this returns me to the log in screen and there is  no option to shut down from there - or if there  is I haven't found it. So I have to issue `shutdown -h now` in a terminal and, of course, my settings are not retained when I next log in.

Paul


----------



## Paolo_R (Mar 29, 2018)

xchris said:


> IIRC settings are being stored under $home/.dt
> the session manager on CDE is *dtsession *(at least on Solaris 2.5.1 I used some >20yrs ago)



Perhaps I got it wrong then. My login is as shown in my reply to Datapanic.

Paul


----------



## Paolo_R (Mar 29, 2018)

RichardM said:


> I'm still using CDE on HP-UX (don't ask why.. at least the hardware seems to last forever). Anyway, I set up the following files in $HOME/.dt/sessions/home directory:
> 
> dt.settings
> dt.resources
> ...



Did you have to  create the /.dt/sessions/home directory - I can't find it anywhere? And what went in the dt.* files?

Paul


----------



## RichardM (Mar 29, 2018)

I can't remember - it was last century! I seem to remember CDE asks when you logout whether to use your "home" or "current" session, and you set up this directory if you want "home". You may be able to copy your "current" directory to "home", and then tinker with it from there. Anyway, the contents of these files are as follows. They are tab-delimited, not sure if that's important. This just sets up 4 workspaces and a big terminal in each. Some may be HP-UX specific, you will certainly need to change hpterm to dtterm or xterm.

dt.resources:

`*0*ColorPalette:        Default.dp
Dtwm*0*ws1*backdrop*image:      RicePaper
Dtwm*0*ws0*backdrop*image:      RicePaper
Dtwm*0*ws3*backdrop*image:      RicePaper
Dtwm*0*ws2*backdrop*image:      RicePaper
Dtwm*0*FrontPanel*geometry:     +22-0
Dtwm*0*helpResources:   \n\

Dtwm*0*initialWorkspace:        ws0
Dtwm*0*workspaceCount:  4
Dtwm*focusAutoRaise:    True
Dtwm.keyboardFocusPolicy:       pointer
dtsession*displayResolution:    3798
dtsession*saverList:    StartDtscreenFlame StartDtscreenBlank 
dtsession*saverTimeout: 1
dtsession*sessionLanguage:      C
*background:    #C600B2D2A87E
*foreground:    #000000000000`
dt.session:

`dtsmcmd -hints "-geometry 132x52+37+37 -state NormalState -workspaces \"ws2 \" -cmd \"hpterm -ls -sb -sl 1000 \"" -screen 0 -cmd "hpterm -ls -sb -sl 1000"

dtsmcmd -hints "-geometry 132x52+37+37 -state NormalState -workspaces \"ws3 \" -cmd \"hpterm -ls -sb -sl 1000 \"" -screen 0 -cmd "hpterm -ls -sb -sl 1000"

dtsmcmd -hints "-geometry 132x52+37+37 -state NormalState -workspaces \"ws1 \" -cmd \"hpterm -ls -sb -sl 1000 \"" -screen 0 -cmd "hpterm -ls -sb -sl 1000"

dtsmcmd -hints "-geometry 132x52+37+37 -state NormalState -workspaces \"ws0 \" -cmd \"hpterm -ls -sb -sl 1000 \"" -screen 0 -cmd "hpterm -ls -sb -sl 1000"`

dt.settings:

`Dtsession*ShutDownState:        1
Dtsession*Interval:     48
Dtsession*Timeout:      60
Dtsession*AllowExp:     1
Dtsession*PreferBlank:  1
Dtsession*ShutDownMode: 3`


----------



## Paolo_R (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks Richard.
I'll experiment with your  settings and see what happens 

Paul


----------

